# More people arriving in New Zealand than leaving, latest official figures show



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

New Zealand had more arrivals than departures of migrants in September 2012 meaning that there have been net gains for four of the last seven months, the latest official figures show. In the year to the end of September 2012, there was a net loss of 3,300 migrants. There has now been an annual net [...]

Click to read the full news article: More people arriving in New Zealand than leaving, latest official figures show...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## nisreenagherdien (Oct 22, 2012)

I am South African, thinking of moving to Australia/New Zealand and would like to connect with fellow South African Editors living in Australia or New Zealand.

Please contact me on _[deleted - please do not put personal email addresses]_

Regards
Nisreen


----------

